# Roborovski hamsters



## Annica (May 11, 2011)

Hi 

I have a roborovski hamster, she is the cutest thing ever. She is the result of Sugar and Spice (both girls.. I was told) mating :tongue_smilie:


















so yes.. Spice turned out to be a boy, so Sugar got pregnant! She had 3 babies the first time..










The PetsAtHome people told us to keep the male in the cage together with the female and babies because he had important parenting duties.. Which resulted in Sugar getting pregnant just a day afyer giving birth (or so i have calculated).. The second time she had 5 babies, and Spice was removed:tongue_smilie:










From this litter me and my girlfriend chose to keep the littlest one, we called it the "spacky one" PetsAtHome took back all the other hamsters, all 9 of them, as I'm at uni and couldt care for them all..



















So yeah, our little baby is called Belle and is very sweet.. She loves to run in her ball, and she loves to eat  She dosent love being held, but she dosent mind it either <3


----------

